# Which Video Game(s) has You Feeling Nostalgia?



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 13, 2017)

The video game that makes me reminisce about the past, and gives me the fuzzies, is Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town :3


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

dragon quest 8 (for ps2) and bubble bobble


----------



## intropella (Jan 13, 2017)

Mine is Pokemon Ruby  / Sapphire!
Those were some good times. ; O ; 
Playing the 3ds version is so nostalgic too. omg.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

Tons of games do, but especially Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus on PS2. /shot

Also ACWW, HM FoMT, and KH.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 13, 2017)

The first 3 Spyro the dragons and the first 3 crash bandicoot games ! I'm quite old☺


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 13, 2017)

A spooky ghost! said:


> The first 3 Spyro the dragons and the first 3 crash bandicoot games ! I'm quite old☺



If PS1-era games make you old, I must be ancient! 

The old 2D Mario and Sonic games make me feel really nostalgic. Actually, so does 8-bit video game music in general.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 13, 2017)

legend of zelda makes me cry sumtimes


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

MySims

OMFG! For the Wii!


----------



## Loriii (Jan 13, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts II. The last KH game that I really, really love. Also, Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King, and that feeling will happen again soon when I get my hands on the 3DS remake.


----------



## Joy (Jan 13, 2017)

The Sims ( the first one on Xbox), Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex <333 and My Sims on DS


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Jan 13, 2017)

spongebob atlantis squarepantis!


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Anything on original NES/SNES, FF8 and Harvest Moon Animal Parade. All make me nostalgic for better times!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2017)

None, actually, but listening to OSTs of games I played a long time ago is the closest I get.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pokemon Sapphire the most ;w; Also Pokemon Fire Red, even Pearl to an extent...I miss the good old days.


----------



## Flare (Jan 15, 2017)

Let's see...
Pokemon Moon
Spongebob:Creature from the Krusty Krab
Spongebob:Atlantis Squarepantis
Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
Now that seems like alot...


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

First that came to mind was Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, which I know is not the best game but it was the first one I ever bought on my own and I have so many memories with it. 
Then Pokemon Sapphire. The first Pokemon game I played on my own. I was really young but I have little memories that make me super nostalgic.
Pokemon Pearl, too. I can remember getting up at the crack of dawn in the summer to volunteer at Vacation Bible School and checking my honey trees before and after work. It makes me nostalgic for that time.
The original Animal Crossing gives me nostalgia for such a specific feeling, but nostalgia all the same.
And Life is Strange gives me hardcore nostalgia too, even though it isn't even that old of a game.


----------



## MayorNoodl (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh goodness where do I begin? Crazy Taxi, Starfox Adventures, Spyro (Ps1 and ps2 games), Ratchet and Clank, Halo 2, and the list goes on! As you can see I was a big Playstation player when I was younger. Now I'm pretty equal on what I play on.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Animal Crossing: City Folk and Pok?mon Platinum.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 22, 2017)

o god

Final Fantasy 7, 8 and 9
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
Zelda: Oracle of Ages & Seasons
Star Fox Adventures
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Metroid: Zero Mission & Fusion
Pok?mon Platinum & Ruby
Okami
Assassin's Creed
Smash Bros. Brawl
TERA

There's probably a ton more that I can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 22, 2017)

yeah, as others have said, there are a lot of games that can get me reminiscing, that's for sure.

pokemon platinum, 
pokemon leafgreen, 
pokemon emerald, 
diddy kong racing, 
sonic adventure 2, 
dust: an elysian tale (even though that one was fairly recent), 
portal 2 (played it when i was pretty young), 
and even games like super meat boy haha. i'm sure there are a whole bunch of others that are simply slipping my mind.

nostalgia is a powerful feeling... a melancholy that's lovely to cling to.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 23, 2017)

Scynessaa said:


> yeah, as others have said, there are a lot of games that can get me reminiscing, that's for sure.
> 
> pokemon platinum,
> pokemon leafgreen,
> ...


 Oh my gosh, Dust: An Elysian Tale was a pretty great game n.n I wish it had a sequel or something.


----------



## Daydream (Jan 23, 2017)

-Donkey Kong 64
-Donkey Kong Country 1/2/3
-GoldenEye 64
-Any of the old Mario games from the SNES to the GameCube
-Roller Coaster Tycoon
-Mario Party 7
-Animal Crossing: PG/WW
-And many more...


----------



## Irelia (Jan 23, 2017)

Dude Kirby Squeak Squad gives me the most nostalgia out of any game

also gotta say mystery dungeon explorers of darkness is pretty nostalgic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvenfrost said:


> o god
> 
> Final Fantasy 7, 8 and 9
> Spyro: Year of the Dragon
> ...



YES! I loved oracle of ages
I bought a copy of it when club nintendo was closing down and it reminded me of the good ol days lol


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 23, 2017)

Persona 4


----------



## BlueOceana (Feb 2, 2017)

I also feel nostalgic playing Harvest Moon! Especially A/Another Wonderful Life because it was the first I ever played. But I'm a big fan of the series and still have a lot the the Harvest Moon games. And I also feel nostalgic playing Animal Crossing, because the one for the Game Cube was one of my very first games.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> dragon quest 8 (for ps2) and bubble bobble


YASSSS!!!


----------



## Takeru (Feb 11, 2017)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle and Pokemon Crystal<3


----------



## vel (Feb 11, 2017)

bubble bobble has the best memories attached to it, i love it so much


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

Harvest moon ds, spyro shadow legacy, spyro dawn of the dragon, pok?mon mystery dungeon explores of time, pok?mon pearl, super mario 64 and ac ww


----------



## ellarella (Feb 16, 2017)

extreme nostalgia:


Snowboard Kids, which i played with my sister
Ocarina of Time, which i played when i was like seven or eight
Doom, which i played with my dad


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 16, 2017)

Ocarina of Time, Mario Kart 64, and Super Mario 64


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 16, 2017)

always always always the legend of zelda: twilight princess. the first time i played it again after 10 years a few months ago, i was feeling the most lighthearted i'd felt in so long.. it brought back so many good memories for me.


----------



## Elvera (Feb 17, 2017)

Crash Bandicoot! Which is soon getting re-released which I'm super excited for. 
And the 3rd Spyro, mostly because of the skate park section they had, which was my favorite bit of the game and of coarse running after those eggs XD.

...And Nintendogs, I remember really loving the puppy dogs I could never have.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 17, 2017)

super mario 64 ds and nintendogs.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 17, 2017)

Drawn to Life


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

Sims 2 for the PS2


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a few.

Kirby games, Mario games, Pokemon games, I think even Link's Awakening a bit.

I somehow get a false nostalgia from games I've never played, like Banjo--Kazooie or Donkey Kong 64. Grant Kirkhope just does that to a guy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a few.

Kirby games, Mario games, Pokemon games, I think even Link's Awakening a bit.

I somehow get a false nostalgia from games I've never played, like Banjo--Kazooie or Donkey Kong 64. Grant Kirkhope just does that to a guy.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 8, 2017)

Sims 1, Gears of War, Mass Effect atm. I spent plenty of my childhood playing The Sims and I was lucky enough to procure a copy again.  As for Gears, it holds a special place in my heart. I spent countless hours and countless days playing ever gears (minus 4, have yet to play it but will soon ). Sounds corny but every Valentine's, my fiance and I play through one of the games. Accident happened and we wound up playing through all of em.


----------

